# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  نصاب نرم افزار

## golbafan

سلام دوستان
برای نصب نرم افزارها کدوم برنامه installer رو پیشنهاد میدید ؟   چرا ؟

----------


## golbafan

خب من تصمیم گرفتم از inno setup استفاده کنم
برنامه خودم رو تکمیل کردم

رایگان بود و همه امکانات لازم رو داشت
و کاملا کاستومایز بود

از راهنماییاتون ممنونم :لبخند:

----------


## ghasem110deh

من با اینستال شیلد کار میکنم (چند تا از سایتهای خارجی هم دیدم بعنوان بهترین معرفی کرده بودن)
.
.
.
البته هنوز خیلی از کارها رو نمیتونم انجام بدم مث : تغییر تصاویر و هدرها ؛ یا اضافه کردن پنجره اختصاصی و کارهای حرفه ای دیگه :)

----------


## golbafan

اینستال شیلد خیلی کامله
اما متاسفانه پولیه  :گریه:

----------


## ghasem110deh

> اینستال شیلد خیلی کامله
> اما متاسفانه پولیه


ورژن های جدید رو نمیدونم ... ولی 2010 که من دارم کامله !
ولی بلد نیستم باش کارکنم :)

----------


## alibilgats

advanced installer هم نسبت به حجمش امکانات خیلی خوبی ارائه میده! از نظر ظاهر هم که فوق العادس :چشمک:

----------


## sajaaaaad

سلام من اینو نصب کردم فقط موقعه ای که نصب میشه بعد واسه اکتیو کردنش باید بری تو سایت و آدرس ایمیلت اینارو میدی یک کد میده کدو وارد میکنی ثبت میشه.! اینو ی تست بکن اگر کارت گیره.! من روی vs 2012 تست کردم! لینکشو واست میذارم.
.
http://s3.picofile.com/file/81902121...ition.exe.html

----------


## ghasem110deh

با advanced و یا inno میشه راحت تصاویر و هدرها رو تغییر داد ...
یا باتون ها رو فارسی کرد !؟ (که یه فایل نصب اختصاصی درست کرد)

----------


## golbafan

> advanced installer هم نسبت به حجمش امکانات خیلی خوبی ارائه میده! از نظر ظاهر هم که فوق العادس


تست کردم چیز خیلی خوبیه
البته لایسنس مجانیش امکاتات عادی رو در اختیار میزاره
وای اگر لایسنس نسخه اینترپرایز رو گیر میاوردم خیلی خوب میشد  :چشمک:

----------


## golbafan

> با advanced و یا inno میشه راحت تصاویر و هدرها رو تغییر داد ...
> یا باتون ها رو فارسی کرد !؟ (که یه فایل نصب اختصاصی درست کرد)


توی advance تست کردم . در نسخه کاملش براحتی میشه این موارد رو تغییر داد
 (البته چون لایسنس نداشتم پیغام میداد که برای اعمال این تغییرات باید لایسنس رو تهیه کنی  :گریه:  )

در inno تصاویر رو میشه تغیر داد
اما برای دکمه فارسی باید تست کنم . خبر ندارم
داخلش اگر بخوای فارسی بنویسی باید از کد های اسکی استفاده کنی که کار رو سخت میکنه :اشتباه:

----------


## alibilgats

advance installer خیلی جالبه! لامصب خودش پروژه شما رو آنالیز میکنه و همه احتیاجاتش رو در میاره! حتی میتونی بگی چه چیزایی رو روی سیستم مقصد بررسی کنه اگه نصب بود چیکار کنه اگه نبود خودش نصب کنه! یا نسخه های قابل نصب ویندوز رو میتونی براش تعیین کنی! تم های خیلی قشنگ و دلنشینی داره و کلی امکانات دیگه...
به امتحان کردنش می ارزه به نظر من. :چشمک:

----------


## golbafan

نسخه آخرش کدومه؟
میخوام از soft98 دانلود میکنم :لبخند گشاده!: 

310185d1414538337t-bbm-emoticon-stickers-free-download.png

----------


## alibilgats

> نسخه آخرش کدومه؟
> میخوام از soft98 دانلود میکنم
> 
> 310185d1414538337t-bbm-emoticon-stickers-free-download.png


 فکر کنم 12 باشه

----------


## محمد آشتیانی

سلام دوستان
خب خوشبختانه و شایدم بدبختانه در ایران ما میتونیم از نرم افزارهای پولی بصورت رایگان استفاده کنیم. یکی از دلایل تنبلی خیلی از ما ها هم در کار شاید همین موضوع باشه.
مثلا تا مجموعه کامپوننت های تلریک و مجموعه Dev هست ، زحمت توسعه ابزارهای مورد نیازمون رو به خودمون نمیدیم ، چرا که مجانیه!

بگذریم...
اما در مورد این تاپیک ، تجربه شخصی بنده اینه که درحال حاضر اگر بحث لایسنس و پولی بودن یا نبودن رو در نظر نگیریم ، نرم افزار InstallAware کاملترین امکانات رو در اختیار قرار میده ، چند سال قبل از InstallShield استفاده میکردم ، اما به لحاظ امکانات و سادگی InstallAware چیز دیگریست.
در حال حاضر از نسخه InstallAware Studio Admin 18 استفاده میکنم (در حال حاضر آخریش نسخه InstallAware X2 هستش و نسخه 18 قبل از این ریلیز شده) که پکیج کاملش بعد از نصب چیزی حدود 13 گیگابایت فضا نیاز داره (حجم دانلودش حدود 2 گیگابایت هست). اما در این پکیج تا دلتون بخواد فایل های Runtime وجود داره که در صورت نیاز هنگام نصب ، بدون اینکه کاربر اعلام بشه نصب میکنه (چیزهاییکه برخی از اونها رو در لیست زیر نام می برم)

 - انواع ران تایم های کریستال ریپورت
 - کلیه ورژن های دات نت فریم ورک
 - ران تایم های Microsoft Report Viewer
 - ران تایم های FSharp
 - DirectX 9
 - چندین ورژن از InternetExplorer
 - نسخه هایی از IIS
 - نرم افزار Sql Server Express از نسخه 2005 الی 2014
 - نرم افزار SqlCE نسخه های 3.5 و 4
 - ران تایم های ++C
 - MySql ورژن 5.5
و بسیاری موارد دیگر (مواردی که ذکر کردم هر کدوم ورژن های مختلف و 32 و 64 بیتی دارن که فقط یکبار نام بردم)

تمپلیت هایی که موجود هستن هم تقریبا تمامی انواع فایل های ستاپ برای محیط های توسعه رو پوشش میدن

مقایسه ای از لحاظ امکانات در سایت این محصول نسبت به InstallShield شده که میتونید مشاهده کنید.
http://www.installaware.com/compare-...tall-tools.htm

طبیعتا میتونید تمامی فرم ها رو کاستومایز (Customize) کنید و قابلیت اسکریپت نویسی هم که به بهترین شکل وجود داره.

ضمنا در نسخه های این برنامه یک نسخه Free هم به چشمم خورد که البته استفاده نکردم ، قاعدتا از نظر امکانات با این نسخه قابل قیاس نباید باشه ولی برای دوستانی که حتما دوست داشته باشند از نرم افزار Free استفاده کنند ممکنه گزینه خوبی باشه.


موفق باشید.

----------


## ghasem110deh

دوستان منم 12 رو دانلود کردم ...
یه آموزش یا لینک معرفی کنید که بتونم تصاویر رو عوض کنم !

----------


## golbafan

> پکیج کاملش بعد از نصب چیزی حدود 13 گیگابایت فضا نیاز داره (حجم دانلودش حدود 2 گیگابایت هست).


سلام
دقیقا به همین علت تابحال ازش استفاده نکردم
آشنایی من با این نرم افزار برمیگرده به سال 2008 که delphi2007 اومده بود و میخواستم نصبش کنم دیدم برای نصبش از این نرم افزار استفاده میکنه
اما همین حجم زیادش و اینکه من برای نصب برنامه هام نیازی به این همه ابزار نداشتم باعث شده سراغش نرم :لبخند:

----------

